# G.A.R Corona Gorda



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tonight I decided to smoke the G.A.R cigar that Smokinj gifted to me, I was really excited to try this  After a quick clip I though the draw would by really tight as the head was packed with tobacco! But to my surprise it was just about perfect. This cigar looked and smelled great, it had a spicy, peppery aroma to it, When checking the prelight draw I got abit of a tingle on my lips. Once lit it produced alot of thick smoke. I was expecting it to be really peppery and spicy, but I found that it wasnt, there was a slight spice through out the smoke, but not as much as I thought. The flavours I got were primarily a creamy cedary woody flavour. The burn was good and never gave me any problems. I thought this was a great cigar and urge people to give it a shot. David, thank you for gifting this to me, I greatly appreciated it!! :biggrin:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like a great smoke, nice pics


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice cigar and great pics


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice matt !!!! thanks for showing that thing in action..looks like you enjoyed it )


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

these may be the first internet pictures of the g.a.r. in action


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice looking smoke i have to try them for sure


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

nice review,and pics!!i might have to fire one up tonight!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looking good. Nice Ash too.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW! Look at that burn! Thanks for the review.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

GARsh that looks good


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Great pics looks like the Gar was enjoyed


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice review Mathew. Glad you enjoyed it !


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice review and pics


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks nice


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pics, and review can't wait to try mine.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

I want to get my hands on a GAR so badly, I just can't find them around here


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the review!!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I have mine resting in the Humi now.I think I'm gonna have to try 1 out this weekend.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great review Mathew!! I get sentence in one of that afther reading!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great review Matty. And you take Great pics too!!! You Da Man.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Lookin' good.


----------

